# Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy  (CTE)



## BloodStripe (Dec 5, 2016)

A Navy SEAL's last act of service: A search for the truth about brain disease and the military

Does the DOD require any members seeking mental health help to have a MRI to search for CTE if they have been exposed to an environment known to lead towards CTE? From what I have read, it does not require it. As a lot of advances in health care have come as a direct result of warfare, it seems the DOD and the NFL could have a lot financial resources to help tackle CTE's.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 5, 2016)

Require?  No.  We have a peds neurosurgeon, AF reserve, who has done research in this area, and has shared research with sports med folks (if memory serves--and is always a shaky proposition--more with soccer than football).


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 5, 2016)

I only said NFL as they have a very large amount of cash to throw into the pot to help find either trearment, a cure, or an easier means of identifying CTE instead of an MRI. 

How many other Chief Collins are out there who are suffering from their brain deterioration that if caught sooner could lead to their lives being saved? If soccer, NHL, and NFL players are also at a higher risk of suicide because of CTE, their player unions should be very pro in early detection of this disease. While $47 million is nothing to balk out, that could easily be trippled. Look what the ice water challenge accomplished for ALS.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2016)

Moved to the medical forum and I think it is a great topic for discussion.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 5, 2016)

I recently found out I have an old bro from Bragg that was recently diagnosed with this. He told me last week. Gonna do some homework....

M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was a problem with many of the EOD techs out there that have issues readjusting after several deployments.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 6, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I only said NFL as they have a very large amount of cash to throw into the pot to help find either trearment, a cure, or an easier means of identifying CTE instead of an MRI.
> 
> How many other Chief Collins are out there who are suffering from their brain deterioration that if caught sooner could lead to their lives being saved? If soccer, NHL, and NFL players are also at a higher risk of suicide because of CTE, their player unions should be very pro in early detection of this disease. While $47 million is nothing to balk out, that could easily be trippled. Look what the ice water challenge accomplished for ALS.



Well, it's definitely more newsworthy with football than soccer (what with players always in the news and being paid a gazillion dollars), though the concussion/TBI rate is higher in soccer.  Regardless of the step-off point, I would love to see more collaboration between the sports world and military medicine with regard to CTE/TBI.  I do think the NFL's policy on concussion will force the league into being more proactive with assessment so maybe it will get caught earlier.


----------

